# Best wood for a riser?



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You want the stiffest and strongest material for the riser. The wedges really shouldn't be bending in a proper design.

Grant


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

A bowyer would be much better qualified to answer you question, but from a user point of view I like something that is very heavy and dense. I like some mass to my bows; with a one piece bow the exotic hardwoods help in that area, plus I think they are very attractive. Cocobolo, rosewood, macassar ebony, are my favorites but bocote makes an awfully nice riser too.


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

Not sure what the best riser wood is, Bocote and many from the Rosewood family make excellent risers..I used Santos Rosewood for this riser, I added 8 or 10 pieces of red and black core tuff fiberglass for extra strength. the only flex you want is in the fades..


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

I used hard maple in this riser and lots of fiberglass..


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

I built a few 30-35# recurves for some friends, this one has a Black limba riser. I did not add glass to the riser but I did add a piece of black glass as an riser overlay.


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

This 32# recurve has a Shedua riser. My favorite riser woods include Bubinga, Zebrawood, Rosewood, Shedua..


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

When shaping risers before glue up I make sure the fades are no thicker than 1/8" 2 inches from the paper thin end..


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Absolutely love those backset handles Robert. 

Grant


----------

